# LINES we carry - thinking about Diamond?? ant thoughts



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

*LINES we carry - thinking about Diamond?? any thoughts*

Well we carry a full line of the following 

Alpine
Pioneer
Rockford Fosgate
Hybrid Audio 
American Bass
Polk Audio 
USA spec
Metra
Pac 
DEI 

we carried Diamond 4 years ago and it did well we carried the D1 and D3 line
when Orion had issues we replaced with Diamond

Thinking about adding it back ... any thoughts..


----------

